# Tangy Grilled Chicken



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 broiler-fryer chickens
2 tblsp butter
2 garlic cloves minced
2 shallots minced
3 tblsp tomato paste
1 1/2 cups dry white wine
1/4 cup wine vinegar
1 large green bell pepper chopped
1 tsp dried thyme
1 scotch bonnet or jalapeno chilli chopped
1 tsp woechestershire sauce

Cut chicken into pieces. melt butter in meadium sauce pan. Add garlic and shallots and cook until lightly browned. Stir in tomato paste followed by wine and vinegar. Add bell pepper, thyme, chilli and worchestershire sauce. Bring to a boil and reduce heat and simmer for 5 mins. Cool to room temperature. Place chicken in a large shallow pan and pour sauce on top. Marinate covered for 2-3 hours in refrigerator. Preheat grill. Arrange chicken on grill and grill turning pieces often basting with marinade about 20 mins or until juices run clear when chicken is pierced with a knife.


----------

